# Need Guidance



## coloradoplumber (Mar 19, 2012)

Hello All,

I am seeking a location to sell/auction used plumbing equipment. My brother was a commercial plumber in California and Colorado, and has recently died. I was left with some heavy duty sewer jet trucks, sewer cameras, and heavy equipment along with many small tools. I am overwhelmed with how to sell off these assets with very little personal knowledge of their worth ( I am a California Fireman not a plumber). Any reccomendations for a web site or auction house in the Montrose, CO area would be much appreciated. Please forgive my intrusion on your professional site, I was hoping this group of professional might be willing to help.

Thank you for any assistance you can give


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

The cleaner magazine has a big base.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

I am sorry for the loss of your brother.

My friend easttexasplumb gave you excellent advice. Cleaner Magazine is probably the best bet for selling the equipment if you know what price to ask. Their advertising cost is very reasonable considering it is a national publication. Aside from that, another choice may be a local auction company with a construction equipment pedigree.

As you acknowledged in your post, PlumbingZone.com is designed for professional plumbers to discuss issues and topics related to our profession. Many of our plumbers are also members at DIYChatroom.com and may be able to further assist you there. Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If your not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.diychatroom.com/register.php/

Again for myself and the Plumbing Zone community, our condolences to you and your family for the loss of your brother and our fellow Plumbing Professional. 

This thread has been closed.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Find the nearest Ritchie Brothers Auction house. Have the stuff hauled there. Pick up the check.

They are one of the most reputable places out there. I've bought LOTS of stuff there.......

Sent from my iPad using PlumbingZone


----------

